# Quite Funny Take on an old classic!!



## Mikelele (Nov 8, 2006)

This was sent to me my a friend and I thought it was quite funny. I post it here now for your enjoyment. Please pardon me if this had been posted somwhere else in this forum.

Enjoy!

http://www.boreme.com/boreme/funny-2006/scary-mary-p1.php/


----------

